# Coownership?



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sorry. This is probably not the spot to post this, but since I'm going to make the assumption that this is basically something restricted to competition dogs, I thought I'd ask here.

What does one need to know before entering into a coownership? I am seriously giving some thought on one, but I've always said that I'd just rather own my dogs outright. But I'm tempted to make an exception (in the event that other areas of my life work out... looking to buy a home, etc). What should be in a coownership contract? To be honest, this would be between myself and a friend and the part that really makes me nervous is I'm not really prepared to lose this friendship over a dog... so.... maybe its a really bad idea. But I do know that they're not uncommon and that most of the time things work out well. Thanks in advance for any advice, BJ


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am co-owner on 2 of my dogs. Both are working out extremely well. But, I was upfront with both co-owners about feeding raw, my thoughts on vaccinations and keeping the dogs outside during the day in my dog yard. Even being exercised off-lead in my woods was discussed before the agreements were made. 

I think as long as you are both upfront about who pays for what, what all expectations are etc it can work out very well. For example, in both my cases I pay for all routine care, feeding, vet bills etc but any breeding expenses are the co-owners responsibility.

I leave any and all breeding decisions strictly up to them while training and showing are left up to me. 

So, be upfront about expectations, financial arrangements and how the dog will be cared for. Keep the co-owners up to date on the dog's activities and progress (I have blog pages about the dogs in addition to regular contact). And know why you are entering a co-ownership agreement.

Good luck


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't co-own but have a friend that does.

Co-ownership should benefit both of you IMO. It benefits the breeder because they have breeding rights and have a titled dog without putting as much work in if you plan to do obedience/rally/agility/conformation. It should benefit you in some way be it by splitting vetting costs and food (or a certain allotment). 

I don't think co-owning with a friend is a bad idea, just make sure you discuss everything and have things in writing. Like you said, you don't want to lose a friendship so make sure things are all up-front.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I agree with what everyone has said--CarolinaCasey really has summed it up best--that co-ownership has to benefit both of you for it to work. Where I've seen missteps along the way have been situations where the two parties don't re-evaluate the co-ownership agreement when it seems to no longer be working, and I could give lots of examples, but I'm sure you could think of many yourself.

If it were me, I'd probably want to discuss with my friend how they would feel about re-evaluating the goals for the golden maybe every year or so, to see if the co-ownership is working--a lot could happen--a family member could get sick, or the dog could get sick, or financially someone could have problems--all sorts of things could happen--that could throw the goals off track, and if you have even informal evaluations along the way, then you both know you are on the same road (IMHO).


----------

